# Manny Pacquiao vs. Miguel Cotto - 11/14/2009 HBO PPV



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Manny Pacquiao (49-3-2) vs. Miguel Cotto (34-1)

At The MGM Grand, Las Vegas, NV


----------

